# John O'regan?



## Cabininthewoods

Hi everyone!!!
Does anyone know how to contact bodybuilder trainer John O'regan?
Been looking and cant find anything. if not has anyone worked with him? or know his methods? He seems to blow kids up pretty quick.  

Thanks


----------



## rockettrip

Cabininthewoods said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> Does anyone know how to contact bodybuilder trainer John O'regan?
> Been looking and cant find anything. if not has anyone worked with him? or know his methods? He seems to blow kids up pretty quick.
> 
> Thanks



if i give u his email he wont respond, what woulkd you like to know specifically?


----------



## swolesearcher

stay away.. he`s fulla shit


----------



## Cabininthewoods

swolesearcher said:


> stay away.. he`s fulla shit



I'm very interested why you'd say that.  do you have experience with him?  Don't mean to sound rude but I thought he turned Dallas McCarver pro at 21 didn't he?  And I knew a guy that liked working with him and recommend him of you want to get real big quick.  I'd very much value your opinion.  thanks! 



rockettrip
Thanks for your reply!!!
I guess I wondering.....
Is he a all drug kind of guy or does he know his stuff with diet and training? and how much does he cost?  If you wouldn't mind sharing his Email that would be great.
Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## swolesearcher

Cabininthewoods said:


> I'm very interested why you'd say that.  do you have experience with him?  Don't mean to sound rude but I thought he turned Dallas McCarver pro at 21 didn't he?  And I know a guy that liked working with him and recommend him of you want to get real big quick.  I'd very much value your opinion.  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> rockettrip
> Thanks for your reply!!!
> I guess I wondering.....
> Is he a all drug kind of guy or does he know his stuff with diet and training? and how much does he cost?  If you wouldn't mind sharing his Email that would be great.
> Thanks a bunch!!!!



watch this video and you`ll understand what i mean.

Force Feeding with Kevin Levrone!! - YouTube







would you really trust someone that claims he turned levrone pro while Kevin says he barely knows him? think about it for a second.. 
do you think massive amounts of gear and force eating every 1 hour is the right thing to do? this sounds more like suicide to me than bodybuilding. that guy gave bostin loyd 13 grams of gear per week. not even bostin could stand that much.. do you think he would care about your health? he lacks in knowledge about food and training that`s why he puts his athletes on that much shit. 
I`d suggest you to look for someone with a different approach. you can still turn pro while staying relatively healthy. that`s assuming you CARE about your health.. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cabininthewoods

swolesearcher said:


> watch this video and you`ll understand what i mean.
> Force Feeding with Kevin Levrone!! - YouTube
> 
> would you really trust someone that claims he turned levrone pro while Kevin says he barely knows him? think about it for a second..
> do you think massive amounts of gear and force eating every 1 hour is the right thing to do? this sounds more like suicide to me than bodybuilding. that guy gave bostin loyd 13 grams of gear per week. not even bostin could stand that much.. do you think he would care about your health? he lacks in knowledge about food and training that`s why he puts his athletes on that much shit.
> I`d suggest you to look for someone with a different approach. you can still turn pro while staying relatively healthy. that`s assuming you CARE about your health.. just my 2 cents.



Thanks for your reply!!!!!!
About Levrone..........
I don't think Kevin's open about his past gear consumption (please correct me if I'm wrong) so maybe his hesitant to say anything about it because everybody knows John's a big drug pusher.  I found this a the MD forum 

When asked "I heard you worked with John O'Regan, may I ask who was your favorite prep coach and why?"

He replied "John O'Regan did help me out just before I turned pro for the Nationals. He's a good guy and I would recommend him to 
anyone"

link> Q& A with Hall of Famer, Kevin Levrone

Not saying John's not a drug pusher but I don't think Bostin said john had him on 13 grams of gear I thought he came up with that on his own (again please correct me if I'm wrong)  And in that vid Bostin was talking favorably about John and that he cares about his clients and will get them where they want to be.  However I'm not a fan boy of john's and open to anyone suggestions to other trainers that get the job dun.  And I know pounding a lot of gear and food is not the beast nor the healthiest rout but nevertheless it seems to work well and fast.  But then again I'm young so the words LONG and TERM and HEALTH ant in my Vocabulary.  But you should never just blindly fallow any trainer no matter who they are.  You should do your own research and if your not comfortable with there methods or what there saying/pushing then you should move on. 

just trying to make a wise decision in a unwise sport
Thanks for the great info!!
God bless


----------



## Phoe2006

A few names come to mind, but before I start popping then off. What are your current stats, what's your aas experience, and what's your current diet and workout entail? Are you the same person over at pro muscle asking about him as well?


----------



## Cabininthewoods

Phoe2006 said:


> A few names come to mind, but before I start popping then off. What are your current stats, what's your aas experience, and what's your current diet and workout entail? Are you the same person over at pro muscle asking about him as well?



Hi!
First of no I'm not the guy on pro muscle. names of who? gurus/trainers?
Stats are as follows> 
6'1" 211lb about 12% bf. been lifting since January 2014.
aas experience. none.......... never cycled 
diet. about 7000cal a day.  foods......whatever I can find....still living at home as I'm a teen.
Workout. twice a day 7 day a week one body part per workout. 

And please don't bring up the (your to young for gear) argument.  I'm working my butt off to reach my goal and wouldn't mind a little help. wink.    "nothing great comes without sacrifice or a payment somehow"  

Thanks a bunch guys!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

A few names of trainers. Maybe I misread something you posted about no matter who the trainer was. 

Either way push yourself for a few years before even trying to jump head first into the aas world. Any competent trainer will tell you the same thing.

You've only been training less than a year. Boston and all these other guys have been training for years before running there first cycle. 

We can all give you advice and tell you to wait, but I've learned no one listens to wait any of us say anymore. One of the problem with younger generations. Everyone wants something now instead of working there ass off to get it.

The boatloads of gear you take at such a young age will come back to haunt you further down the road. Believe me I'm saying this from my own experiences when I thought I could no longer make babies. I will have to run trt the rest of my life, but I'm perfectly fine with that.

Just be smart about it and gradually test the waters is all the advice I'll give you. Do your research and hiring a trainer that's willing to give you advice to take 13 grams at 21 is probably not what's best for your health in the long run. 

And the cold hard fact that you'll never be no ifbb pro bodybuilder needs to set in at some point. Yes you might but you also need to look at the long run effects of running 5+grams of anything for long periods of time and decide if you can look your family and loved ones one day when you're having health issues. Anything in large quantities can have adverse effects after prolonged use. 

There's plenty of great trainers that frequent this site and sister sites. Just do some research and look around. I'm actually using one myself currently to set up my diet.


----------



## Phoe2006

Post some pics so those who are trainers might be able to see what they might have to work with


----------



## Cabininthewoods

Phoe2006 said:


> A few names of trainers. Maybe I misread something you posted about no matter who the trainer was.
> 
> Either way push yourself for a few years before even trying to jump head first into the aas world. Any competent trainer will tell you the same thing.
> 
> You've only been training less than a year. Boston and all these other guys have been training for years before running there first cycle.
> 
> We can all give you advice and tell you to wait, but I've learned no one listens to wait any of us say anymore. One of the problem with younger generations. Everyone wants something now instead of working there ass off to get it.
> 
> The boatloads of gear you take at such a young age will come back to haunt you further down the road. Believe me I'm saying this from my own experiences when I thought I could no longer make babies. I will have to run trt the rest of my life, but I'm perfectly fine with that.
> 
> Just be smart about it and gradually test the waters is all the advice I'll give you. Do your research and hiring a trainer that's willing to give you advice to take 13 grams at 21 is probably not what's best for your health in the long run.
> 
> And the cold hard fact that you'll never be no ifbb pro bodybuilder needs to set in at some point. Yes you might but you also need to look at the long run effects of running 5+grams of anything for long periods of time and decide if you can look your family and loved ones one day when you're having health issues. Anything in large quantities can have adverse effects after prolonged use.
> 
> There's plenty of great trainers that frequent this site and sister sites. Just do some research and look around. I'm actually using one myself currently to set up my diet.



Thank you sir,
Forgive me but what is the reason for reaching your(genetic limit)before hoping the fence?  If trainer's will in fact say to do it then there must be something I'm missing .  How long should I train before taking it to the next level?

  And thanks for sharing your negative aas experiences (something no user's dun for me yet) And I appreciate  My best interests and long term health being a concern.  It seems to concern you more then me(not a good thing and I will be changing the order on my list of my priorities) so I appreciate  you talking some sense into me.

  But I'm sorry I come across to you and everyone else as someone who wants something big without having to work there a$$ off to get it as that's not the case.  its just a timeline thing.  But I will definitely be reconsidering my outlook on gear at a young age and just in general.

Thanks guys for all the help!

P.S don't have a camera so I'll haft to buy one


----------



## Phoe2006

Thank you. I'm just trying to help you and don't wanna see anyone go down the wrong path. Like I said anything in excess is probably gonna be bad for the body whether it be aas or caffeine. Yes busting your ass in the gym day in day out for a few years along with some guidance from a coach/trainer would be optimal before running anything. There are some great coaches/trainers among the daily posters here. Maybe one of them will reach out to you or post here


----------



## Cabininthewoods

Thanks for the input,  it helps a lot.
Okay current strategy....  Set aside 2 to 2 1/2 maybe 3 years and make progress without the use of "enhancements" and try to get as big as I can.  I'll be Lifting heavy but smart(and eating a LOT of food)because I believe it to be the best way to grow naturally.  And maybe start using supplements (any op's on that would be great)   

And to hell with aesthetics and a six pack for now just trying to gain weight and get as heavy as I possibly can without looking like a sumo wrestler.  I'll probably bulk up to about 20% to 25% bf and then try to do a quick cut back down to 12% to 14% bf then back up and ect.  what should be my goal Weight (keeping in mind I'm 6'1") and bf% before using aas... thought's?

Maybe get a coach/trainer in a year or two as the mane reason I was looking into one was to help/guide me with the drugs.  

However I'm still going to pursue the goal of a obtaining a pro card because even if I fall short of it and fail I bet I'll still look pretty dang good.

If you guys have any thought'/suggestions I'd love to hear them as I'm hear to learn.

Thanks and god bless


----------



## Phoe2006

I'd personally still consider hiring a trainer to maximize your gains and progression with out aas. Diet is by far the most important key over any other part.


----------



## Phoe2006

Also start reading searching and learning now. Absorb as much information as you can now and start preparing yourself now for a few years down the road


----------



## Cabininthewoods

Wise word's
I'll do both :action-smiley-036:.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Thank you. I'm just trying to help you and don't wanna see anyone go down the wrong path. Like I said anything in excess is probably gonna be bad for the body whether it be aas or caffeine. Yes busting your ass in the gym day in day out for a few years along with some guidance from a coach/trainer would be optimal before running anything. There are some great coaches/trainers among the daily posters here. Maybe one of them will reach out to you or post here



And there you go, excellent advice.


----------

